# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt9



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara no problems, yeah 3.30 should be fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool will text her in a minute

i better get dressed and ready for midwife. chat later and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking to keep up with all you chatterboxes

mimi.. hope you feel better soon xx

kara.. good luck with MW xx

nic.. great news xx

claire and ffydd hope your ok xx

mir and eb.. how are you bundles of joy !! xx

right best dash lots of playing to do LOL !!! in between trying to look for a summer break .. that will have to wait till nap time as little Princess wants to play on my laptop even though she has her own LOL !!!! 

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi nice to hear from you, all sounds fab with you hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara lovely seeing you today, i enjoyed my time out from work lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol it was good to bump into you, perfect timing.

popsi lovely to hear from you

my mw appointment went ok baby has moved back up a little and is 4/5 now and my blood pressure is up to 130/84 so have to get it rechecked tomorrow which is a pain in the ****. mw was very happy for me to go away before this now we have to wait and see about tomorrow result!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

Nic glad everything was OK with your scan, it's fab to see how much they have grown since the last time.

Ffydd hope everything went OK with you?

Michelle glad blood results were OK.

Kara hope blood pressure is a bit better for you tomorrow.

Popsi nice to see you.

Well as for me we now know that we are having a baby .  I do have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan as she wants to recheck the heart, she said there's nothing to worry about and would have said all OK but just needs another look when baby is a bit bigger.  Also saw cons who said I need a diabetes test due to pcos.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun wow i guessed right lol so lots of blue for you then woo hoo. did baby give you a wave?
being a nurse would you consider 130/84 high?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

He did.  He was chatting as well (well opening & closing his mouth) and he had hiccups.  Rob was so excited afterwards he bought him a couple of things, Paul Frank socks and a teddy bear.

No not really, although they do like the 2nd number to be slightly lower during pregnancy.  Think mine was 128/69 this morning.  Did they use the machine or do it manually?  As the machine can read slightly higher,  if they do it again tomorrow and they say it's raised ask them to check it manually (if that not what they have done), you should notice a slight difference.  Try not to worry about it as that can raise it also, if you feel stressed tell them as it wont be an accurate result.  Hope thats of some help.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its so special isnt it, you sound like you have a chatty baby boy on board. can you feel the hiccups i can now and ice cream sets them off lol. so does this mean your on the hunt for a blue nursery set lol

mine has been 120/60 pretty much throughout and she meassured it manually, the mw always do they seem very good and she took it 3 times to make sure, she asked me to take jumper off as it was tight round my arm after the first reading. i hope it goes down, if the bottom line goes over 90 they will take me to hospital!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Did she take it 3 times in the same arm?  If yes then that can give a higher reading.  They should only do it once in each arm, and that will vary (I think your right side will be slightly higher than the left).  I would be there about 10 mins before you have to, so that you can relax, wear something loose and cool.  If you feel stressed or have been rushing around then tell her and she should give you chance to calm down or take that into account when she has the reading.

No i cant really feel the hiccups, although I have had more of them than I would usually.  He's just like his dad in that way I think.  Yeah we've picked up the paint today (as we gave up on the weekend) and have gone for a darker shade of creams, as it will go better with blue accessories.  Ebay here I come I think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo ebay here you go lol. there is some lovely stuff in tescos too

yeah 3 times from the left arm and i think this was the lower of the readings!but not 100% sure about that.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Claire how exciting to know what you are having.now u can plan and prepare everything with colour.lovely you get to go back in 2 weeks and have another scan.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

If she tries to do the 3 from the same arm tomorrow, just ask her to take it in the other as it's hurting you, to see if that make a difference.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will do, thank you.

good thing is urine was clear and hasnt been for ages lol

claire you got a scan pic to post?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

No problems, nice to be able to help and give advice on something I know a fair bit about.

Yeah I have just have to set the scanner up, and I will post it then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay i cant wait to see your pic

i brought another baby name book today. 40,001 names so hoping we can agree on a girls name


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh I know how you feel and we now only need to pick a boy's name, there's just too much to choose from.  We're gonna pick one up tomorrow when we're out and about.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats claire, wow that lady was right and so was the ring test lol

Hi everyone, 

yeah perfect timing lol, im was just returning your text lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg yeah i forgot about the ring test! mimi have you tried again?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'd forgot about that too  .  They were both right.

Yeah have you tried again?  Kara have you?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw lovely Claire

Hope you are all ok and you are resting to get that BP down Kara


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Claire, that's lovely to know you're having a little boy  

Kara, i hope your BP is down tomrrow hun, you'll have to rest/rest this evening and try to be calm and chilled out.  

Mimi, how are you?

Nic, I haven't read back yet so hope your 12w scan went really well?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks girls, was feeling as a disappointment cause we wanted to know the sex (as some people in work were really off with me), but we're so glad we're found out.  Think it's really sunk in with Rob now, he's even encouraging me to buy stuff, not that I need any.

Just found the cot bumper etc that I think we may go for, I'm excited now, same I'm on call tonight.  Oh well I suppose it will pay for the bedding set.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers pix and laura im kinda resting!!well will now lol

claire my dad did it with a needle when i was early pregnant and it said a girl. i think finding out the flavour is personal choice and sod what anyone else thinks, its right for you. you must show up your bedding set lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No haven't tried again

Laura i'm still in pain with sinuses thanks for asking

Kara resssssssssssssttttttttttt

Pix you ok


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, oh no that's horrible and awful as you can't take much to help relieve it.    

Kara, are you resting yet??


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Think I'm gonna keep looking, but this is deffo maybe

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/IZZIWOTNOT-GOOCHICOO-TOY-BOY-COT-BED-NURSERY-PACKAGE_W0QQitemZ350278298973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_NurseryBedding_RL?hash=item518e36ad5d

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went to see my mum after you and chilled then came home cooked a simply dinner, spoke to luke about whats ifs and he promises he would make it home if baby did decide to come and i had to stay home, i am gona listen to my con-that will be a first lol

i just helped luke for 5mins outside putting graphics on his car, i do it better than him lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire that is lovely and make sure once you decide to google as prices vary so so much


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea luv con knows best

Jules woohoo to starting early, hope af comes soon

Claire heres to shopping hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got home today and looked at my floor and wanted to scrub it!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its catch 22 really, you are nesting but also need the rest.  difficult isn't it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i decided against scrubbing the floor lol it can stay a mess


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your right who cares about the floor hun, just ignore it.

Right i am off for a bath chat laterz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im gona head for a bath while luke and his mate finish the car graphics then i might have a look on kiddicare for some bits and i have a £5 off voucher


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea, i'm going to look for bibs and socks lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there are some lovely bibs out there. you could get a blundle on ebay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

type in bib bundle lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers hun

Claire are you carrying all round or just in front hun.  I think i am all round but my friend thought all in front.  I am bloody massive lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your more front now than what you were lol. you are massive 

im deffo all front. bath was fab but i have back ache ouchy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i am growing daily lol

You are definitely all baby hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think you are too.

bump is a little sore again tonight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG if i'm all baby already i'm going to deliver an elephant hun

Is that a sign of anything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

an elephant lol now that wouldnt be good would it. i think your carrying all over yet bump is sticking out alot more

i have fanny aches too lol, baby is grinding on my cervix, well it feels that way


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully they will measure me on friday, i know i have to have anti d and blood test for aneamia.  Hopefully i get a scan to.  I haven't seen baby for 8 weeks

All those aches and pains must mean something


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure they probably will.do you have anti d now and then again at birth?

my growth hasnt changed now which mw said was fine but its on my mind !!!!!

aches and pains well i dont know, could be baby laying on a nerve. just hope its not early labour lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Like mw said though you have no more room.  Try not to worry hun, if this was a problem she would have said

I know i have two hun, not sure if it is before birth.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i like my mw, bit ****** i have to go again tomorrow though lol, was hoping for a chilled morning lol

im eating pistahcios nuts yum yum

just noticed your ticker under 90 days woo hoo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

omg yeah it is

I had a really naughty tea, bacon, egg, sausage, beans and chips lol.  Oh yes revels for afters

I love pistachios


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fish fingers, beans and new pots and 2 penguins for pudding lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ooh i haven't had a penguin for years lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm off to bed, nite nite all xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night night i have to talk over plans for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your scan Claire   We're hoping to find out the flavour of our two when the time comes aswell.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Michelle I think I'm carrying in the front, but have put some weight on my   and carrying baby higher up.

Nic it's great feeling when they tell you what it is.  Hope you get to find out.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Claire, good luck with choosing a name


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i am carrying high to, have they told you placenta position is fundal.

No computer in work today, so will see some this afternoon and chat to others later


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I've been missing in action for a few days having a lovely time catching up with lots of family and friends. 
Had my mum and dad and mikes family over for a meal and drinkies on Saturday night. They all stayed and spent some time with the baby - which was really lovely. 
I met up with friends that I used to work with on Monday for lunch and one of the girls who lives in Aberystwith now turned up with a baby in a car seat - She had a little girl on Christmas Day but she hadnt mentioned to ny of us that that she was preggers or had a baby - so that was a bit surreal, but a lovely surprise. 
My friend gave birth to a little girl on Monday evening - cant wait to meet her.  
Yesterday my cousins and their children came to visit. My 5 year old godson went to school and told everyone that he had a godson when morgan was born lol. His mum tried to explain it didnt work like that - but now he thinks morgan is his god-brother -  so sweet! 

Oh and Morgan got weighed yesterday and has gained another 9 ounces this week and so is now weighing 8 pounds - and on the 50th centile - which is fab! He has his 8 week check and his first vaccinations next wednesday 

Claire congratulations on your scan - boys are great lol! Love the nursery bedding.  
We had to go back for a second scan on the heart too - its difficult to see if baby is in the wrong position. 

Kara - glad you are not driving this weekend - but hope you manage to go and be with hubby and your friends.  

Mimi - glad your tests were all ok  

Miriam - hope your move has all gone ok and you are seetling into your new pad. Hows that little one of yours? 

Ravan - how is Sam - send him hugs from us

Ebonie - hope you and J are ok 

Hello everyone Ive missed - am off to see the granny's today - and hopefully get out for a walk in the lovely sunshine.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

taffy wow you sound like you have had a busy few days, nice though i bet

nic love your piccie of your twins

cath hows you matey?

mimi no computer in work surely thats against human rights lol

claire my **** got bigger too, my mum says its to carry the extra weight

miriam almost maia's birthday

ravan hey hey hun hows life with you, well i know how you are anyway lol

popsi hows princess?

ebonie hows jack the lad?

ffydd have you gone awol on us lol

AFM i feel a little yucky, think its nerves about today more than anything through had some more aches and pains last night so came to bed!had lots of leg cramp in the night.
i just pray blood pressure is down


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed bp is down kara, see you and Mimi later on

Taffy, sounds like Morgan is doing great and you had a lovely easter.

Hope everyone enjoys this nice sunny day today


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara hope bp is better today.  Tell them that you had a restless night.

Right we're off for a walk in the sun before the rain reappears.

Hope everyone OK


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any news Kara? Hope you're ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well bp is still up , its now 120/80 so they took bloods and i have to go tomorrow morning for blood results and blood pressure check! as for going away thats gona be decided in the morning

im ****** off with it a little tbh, just got to wait and see now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara I'm sorry it's still a bit high hun, but it's good they are taking good care of you and monitoring it closely.  Fingers crossed you get to go to Silverstone tomorrow - you'll have to spend the rest of today thinking calm thoughts and chilling out if you can.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, I'm still alive, haven't skipped the country. Lol

Wow, this thread is moving fast, I'll never keep up. Lol. 

Feeling loads better now, off tablets for the last two days and haven't been sick yet!!!  No drip for me!!

Nic, scan pictures, amazing, bet you're relieved that everything was good. 
Kara, can't believe your bump, you look great. Hope you feel better soon. Your nursery looks lovely too.
Congrats Claire on your baby boy!! Can't wait to find out the flavour of ours,
Taffy, glad Morgan is doing so well.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd hope your sickness has eased now

im ****** off, me and luke had words, great for the good old blood pressure. i am getting more and more tempted to not go and just had a good cry in the bath as i felt sorry for myself


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better Ffydd

Kara, sorry you are feeling poop, men eh... if you are in doubt, stay home


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news you are having a boy claire only thing wrong with finding out sex is all the clothes you end up buying   nic glad twins are doing well bet you cant wait for next scan ,ffydd glad you are feeling a bit better  kara hope bp is more stable in the morning ...if not and you have to stay at home try and relax make the most of some quiet me time ..i think baby will be here soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope you're feeling better today and i do hope things work out for you

Morning everyone else

Off to con appointment, won't be on line today no time so will catch up later

Ooh i won my curtains on ebay lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

hope everyone is well

mimi all the best for your cons appointment and great news about your curtains

im ok, was awake alot and dreaming lots mostly about c sections WTF lol but i have woken this morning not afriad of one anymore!!!werid i know. as for going away well time will tell, i havent packed anything of got any sandwiches ready nothing. luke left about 15mins ago in the truck so its a wait and see now.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck today mimi
Kara hope your BP is down - and that you get to enjoy your weekend whether you end up home or away  
Welcome back Miriam - we missed you!! 
Hello everyone else
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

goo news, bp is now 120/78 so its down phew and i can go away yay yay, i am under strict instructions to go to hospital if i get severe head ache or i swell up. they wouldnt check me over the weekend if i staye home so she said deffo go but take notes and bags lol. didnt know that a raise in bp can be the body gearing up for labour!!!! baby hold on til sunday evening please lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a great time Kara and take things easy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you so much. im so pleased i can go was getting upset at the thought of staying home


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Home alone wouldn't have been much fun, I bet Luke is glad you can go too - best get your bags packed!

Good luck today Mimi, hope all goes well with con.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

notes, bags and car seat if you have room - you cant leave hospital without one!
Mega chuffed for you - have fun but dont overdo it. 
Time to behave for once mini ellard!
Oh and good luck to Luke 
x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Ooh Kara, deffo sounds like baby ellard won't be long, hope he stays put so you can have a good weekend tho x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

wow kara great news, have a lovely weekend and hope mini ellard stays where he/she is for a few more days for you!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay great news Kara hope you have a lovely weekend. Great advice there from Taffy about the car seat, hopefully LO will sit tight until you're back, but best to be prepared!

Sounds like Morgan is coming on really well Taffy. Lovely to hear how much you are enjoying motherhood

hope appoint goes well with consultant today Mimi

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Update from me lol this can only happen to me

Con scanned me and asked if i was diabetic, i said no but i knew what was coming.  Baby is measuring 29 weeks and according to him 3lb in weight, i nearly choked.  I thought well we have only had tiddlers in the meets so far so here comes my little bruiser lol

Had anti d, and they are testing me for preeclampsia cos of swollen ankles but bp fine and urine fine


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow Mimi, so tiddly thomas isn't quite so tiddly then! Glad all is well and that they are keeping an eye on you x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wowsers Mimi, sounds like you are going to have a beautiful bruiser. Hope preeclampsia comes back negative.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol mimi you sound like ur having a bruiser   hope your pre eclampsia comes back good xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Mimi, wow a lovely big baby that's good.  Hope you don't have pre-ec though, surely having normal BP and urine is a very good sign.  

Hope Kara is having a good time


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

My it's quiet on here this weekend.

Hope everyone is OK and enjoying this lovely weather.

Yeah we've got our paint and dh is going to paint the room tomorrow, so it should be ready by the end of the week to start bringing bits and pieces back to our house.  Can't wait  

Ladies do you think it's wrong to eat an easter egg for lunch?


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there

can I tentatively dip my toe in here? I got my BFP yesterday after IVF. I wated the whole 16 days before testing and the test said positive instantly.

I miscarried last year at 8 weeks so am still touching wood about this one but today suffered from really bad diarrhoea and felt really really sick. My last period started five weeks ago so it seems awfully early to be getting sick and I didn't get any sickness with the last pregnancy. I wasn't actually sick but was shivering and sweating alternately and wondered does this sound like Morning sickness or more like a tummy bug?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Beanieb

Welcome to the thread, your very welcome here. 

I can understand how you feel, as I mc around 8 weeks.  Take things as slowly/quickly as you feel comfortable with.

Morning sickness can start very early on, I know some of the girls here had sickness just after they had a positive test.  So no it's not too early.  The diarrhoea could be a number of things, a bug, medication or hormonal due to pregnancy.  I would take it easy, drink water if your able to.  If it doesn't settle or gets worse contact your GP.

Congratulations on your bfp again


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Beanie - I didn't start having MS until about 5 weeks but I think it's different for everyone. I have never been sick but felt very nauseas and it did tend to affect my bowels at these times rather than the other end! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Many thanks. I have stocked up on all the things they say help with morning sickness just incase. Feeling loads better now.


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Congrats, Beanieb, hope you feel better soon. If it is morning sickness, taking your time and not rushing around really helped me, also, ginger is really helpful for a lot of people. x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to preg chat beanie i was same as tricynic wasnt actually sick but sure felt it i even bought travel sickness bands for my wrists    michelle looks like you are going to have a whopper then ...my sister got 5 weeks to go and they are saying over 6lb will see if they are right! whens kara back ?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Beanieb welcome

Claire thats what i call lunch, just up my street

Kara hope you had a good time and luke won

AFM just absolutely knackered thats why i haven't been on here the weekend.  I just want to sleep lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh damn i just wrote a big post and lost it some how  


kara; I hope you had a lovely weekend you certainly had the weather
for it hun . But i bet you are shattered now though  

miriam! 1 week till maias birthday that time have flown by havent it only seems like yesterday 
you had just found out  you was pregnant   big hugs  

beanie b welcome to the thread hun huge congratulations to you  

i hope everyone else is ok  and have had a lovely weekend  

im going to be busy again today out in the garden power washing and then painting some fences 
im hoping to finish all the diy jobs so when the warm weather comes i can just 
enjoy my garden and potter around or just chill out   

hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

mimi big healthy baby your carring

beanie well done and congratulation

girls i havent read back but will later i promise

weekend was great but shattering for sure, baby still in mummys tum


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara I think your baby is too comfy lol glad you had a good time away,bet you need a holiday to get over it lol

hello all,hope this sunny weather is not effecting you pregnant ladies too much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi how are you  today? still shattered? 

claire did you get your painting done? easter egg for breakfast, lunch or dinner is fine when pregnant

nic hows you MS?

ffydd hows you hun?

beanie welcome to the thread, sounds  like you have a upset belly, is it better? i was so lucky and only had nausea a few times

cath hows you hun?

update from my weekend. what a long journey we had on the way up, my mate drive so so slow like super slow. there was a big crash on the m4 which closed both lanes so not good at all anyway we got to silverstone and met luke and the rest. so got the cars ready and went to the hotel and then for a meal which was expensive and not good, got to bed at about midnight and woke at 115am and then every hour! not good when we were up at 530am. 

drifting went well, luke didnt quaify, car is alot different to what it was so needs more practice time but out other mate did, he came 2nd which is great. lots of pregnant ladies there but there must have been earlier pregnant as they didnt have the waddle i have lol which got worst and worst through the day and it was hard work walking backwards and forwards to the loos so in the end i drove lol. lots of what i called cruise whores (ladies wearing (girls) next to nothing) skinny little things too lol. 
went to pizza hut and had a lovely salad and off to the hotel again, midnight bedtime and luke decided to push me out of bed all night so another sleepless night, up at 545am and then i slept in the car for an hour until the cars were ready and then another sleep that afternoon.
over the weekend ive had lots and lots of BH, increased discharge and omg bump has dropped alot. came out in  rash saturday but think that was the suncream!

so now im ready for baby to come, had a dreamlast night i had a show and my water broke yet i couldnt wake up luke and when i did he didnt believe me lol

rex has been for his hair cut and im gona have a clean around tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad you had a good time hun and no emergency happened.  All those signs are good, baby ellard will be here soon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the very most time i have is 22 days!!!!!! omg

you been bust today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm f*cked love, can just about keep my eyes open.  I think they will find that i'm anaemic

22 days omg time has flown


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

get some spinach down your neck, they might put you on iron if you are

oh yep time has flown

just uploading a pic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I rather take a tablet hun, not to keen on spinach


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think miriam took iron

wow 28 weeks today woo hoo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know 28 weeks i can't believe it.  I've only got 10 weeks left in work unless they induce me earlier


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think they will induce you earlier to be honest

heres a pic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely bump hun, its grown more


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump grows overnight im sure lol

im off for a chill in the bath i think, be back later if your around


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Will try to be hun if i can stay awake

Enjoy bath


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

kara you sound like you have had a fab weekend hun and your bump have
def changed shape and your signs sound good hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie i think bump has changed shape too, hows j on his half term?

bath was nice, im very restless and just got out pram blanket and sheet lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

Kara glad you had a good time and no problems.  Pic is fab.

Michelle sorry your feeling tired, make sure that you get plenty of rest.  Broccoli is good for iron too.

Em don't work too hard in the garden.

Yea the room is painted, it's darker than we thought, but we've decided to put a boarder up to break it up.  So all we need to do now is clean the floor, then stuff can be moved in there.

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire you will have to post some nursery pics, its so so exciting. 

it was so hot today, i waddled round tescos for a little lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here a pic from the weekend


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Kara, glad you had a weekend, nice piccies - bump is coming along well, sounds like all the signs are good

Mimi, hope you get to catch up on some rest. I had soggy spinach for my tea, would definitely recommend a tablet instead!

Claire, hope the nursery is coming along well,

Beanie, hope the sickness eases - nice to see you on here  

Taffy, Eb, Miriam, Ffydd, Nic, hope you are all well


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I will post a pic when we've got rid of the rubbish out and have put the boarder and bits and pieces in.  Looks like you had a good time on the weekend.

Baby Reid is very active today, movements are feeling stronger and more like kicks today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

just think in a few weeks im probably not gona get on here alot at all. im trying to get lots of rest now but thats hard when i wana do stuff all the time lol. today im gona potter round the house i think.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Take it easy pottering hun, housework will always be there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it might start things happening lol, i hope

how you feeling today? brought anymore stuff?

i brought a lovely pair of yoga trousers, quite big but will be comfy after the birth


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh i didn't think of that

Yeah bought a thermometer for the bath and nursery, bought another bouncy chair for mil to have, bought some brand new nursing bras still in packaging.

Trying to find pram toys, where did you get yours from

Didn't sleep last night, knackered in the day can't keep my eyes open then at night wide awake.

Other than that little moan i am fine.

Yoga trousers sound lovely and comfy.

You ok today, has bump dropped anymore


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got our pram toy from kiddicare and its lovely, great your still buying. you will be pretty much sorted soon. are you now buying some bigger baby clothes?

not sleeping is so awful, i found it hard to cope with work and no sleep, i just couldnt function

i keep getting pins and needles in my muff and lots of leg cramp in the night.i would be surprised if baby hasnt fully engaged now as i do feel different, i am walking like a cowboy just like ravan was lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pins and needles means bubs is on a nerve, very uncomfy hun

No not buying any more clothes until i know what size bubs is!

I am finding it hard tired when working but hey ho can't complain

Lol to cowboy walk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could you take a couple of days off, maybe go sick lol?

i only get the pins and needles when sitting down, such a weird feeling lol

not sure whether to but baby any more toys as we only have one but it might be nice to go shopping once baby is here. got to get luke to come up with some girls names! im sure he thinks baby is a boy lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Remember people will buy you some toys hopefully, as they know you are pretty sorted for the rest

If i went on sick i wouldn't rest at home lol.  I'm ok just slowing down


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im very very restless now!

just take it as easy as you can, its getting hotter too which is gona make things a little harder. 

i was gona go and see a mate today but luke said i shouldnt drive too far which for once i listened as bump is now on steering wheel


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you will find insurance might be void if you can't fit behind wheel.  Just relax these friends can come and see you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sat here talking to you with the hoover on and it makes me feel like im doing it without moving lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

lol

I can't be bothered to do anything today, just sat here googling lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont blame you at all

i feel like mowing the grass but im not gona do that.

boobies are in leaking mode and the liquid has changed a little and is now thicker


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

funny that mine have started leaking again, thought it had stopped.  

Yours are getting ready for the birth hun.  How lovely you will meet bubs very soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mine leaked then stopped then started then stopped, it was weird

mine leak in the bath now and they take it in turns

i still cant believe we are having a baby tbh, ive got use to being pregnant but still find the baby part unbelievable. ive been reading a rough guide to pregnancy and its so funny. you will have to borrow it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i'll borrow it hun

I still can't believe it either


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a baby keepsake box well more a pregnancy box i suppose lol

gona test the electric goods this week and make sure nursery is all sorted, sod checkiing my hospital bag though, im sure its all there except snacks which i intend to get on the way lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its nice you have just got the checking to do hun

What you putting in your keepsake then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have all my scans pics and pregnancy pics, some printed other are on usb port, i didnt do a pregnancy diary though as i did one through all of ivf and wanted to be more normal if that makes sense

just had my lunch, chicken and leek soup yum  yum and now im gona scrub the floor well in a bit lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I haven't kept a diary, not good at remembering to do it

I'm off to tescos for my lunch now

I've got a wriggly baby on board today, moving loads it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy your lunch

think im gona have a little rest for a bit


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kitchen floor scrubbed , curtains in the wash now onto the downstairs loo!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

haven't had time to read back yet so i hope all you mummies to be are well and that no babies have made an appearance yet.

hope all babies are doing well. 

love to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie hiya hun, no babies yet

my sil has just really ****** me off telling me that me being pregnant doesnt help her yearning for a baby!!!!!ffs she is a silly cow, her dh doesnt want any cause he has 4 already.........im mad mad mad


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is this the sil who doesn't have children or the one who does


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its lukes sister, the one who has no children and a dh that doesnt want any! she also changes her mind like the wind


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a thing to say to you though.  People don't think sometimes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she didnt consider my feelings when she tried with her ex dh, trouble was they didnt have sex!!!

i think i rescued my cheese sauce, i over did the flour so added more cheese and i think its ok now


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Kara, are you nesting by any chance? Try to put sil out of your mind, mine's a pain in the **** too. Got pregnant first weekend they tried, which thoughfully was two weeks before this round of IVF!! My mum in law asked me how i was the other week and i said, "really sick" and she responded "oh that's good". DON'T BOTHER ASKING IF YOU DON'T CARE!!! Sorry for rant. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think i am lol, proper nesting now

ffydd how are you feeling now?

sil is just a  and just wants what everyone else has, she is always the same with everything lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning everyone can't sleep AGAIN


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you aren't sleeping well Mimi, hope you have a better night tonight

More nesting on the cards today Kara?

Hope you are ok Ffydd, sorry your mum and sis in law aren't being supportive, rant away, it helps  

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

mimi you poor thing being awake at that time, what wakes you? maybe you have got into a pattern.

im planning on sorting the upstairs of our house today but omg i was shattered last night


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe you're right i have got into a pattern, i don't think anything is waking me.

Be carefull today mrs and don't do to much.

OMG just looked at your ticker 10days woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the trouble is finding a way to break that pattern now. i wake alot now but im that knackered i drift off back to sleep!it might be a thought to consider taking maternity leave a little sooner to get some rest

10 days omfg thats mad isnt it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg i hae just spent the last hour and half reading all threads to catch up.

kara can't believe you only have 10 days left not long now can't wait to find out what your having.

mini time is going quick for you as well. have you stopped buying on ebay yet.

claire congrats on having a boy and hope your nursery is coming along well

taffy so glad to her morgan is putting weight on hope you are both well

fydd, trickynic, cath hope you are all well.

beanie hope you are keeping well.

raven, sam, miriam, maia, em, j hi to you all hope you are all well.


hope i haven't missed anyone out if i have sorry and hi.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Re the mat leave i wouldn't rest anyway so may as well go to work.  I need to break this pattern and i will i get times like this normally to, just a **** sleeper lol

Be back later got to go to a meeting

Hi queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey queenie you are good reading back over it all

i know its crazy to think im in single figures tomorrow, might go for a walk on the beach later with mil, gona clean bathroom first.

i thought the same but i did manage to rest in bed in the morning, it might just pass anyway til then you have to get up 3 times a night to wee lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how you feeling kara

mini you must try and rest and i hope you manage a better night sleep tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im feeling good, bit uncomfy now but on the whole on top of the world

baby seems a little quieter today!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

perhaps baby is having a rest before the big day

your bump pics look fab.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

maybe lol, they say baby get a little queiter

i better get my bum in gear, lots to do.i have a stupid amount of energy in the day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good day don't over do it though.

better go and have some breakfast and put some more washing in the machine. (never ending)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

someone needs to save me, just opened the cupboard and i now have to clean it!!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara close the cupboard door and step away!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol gona do a cupboard a day i think, this has to be nesting cause im not into housework at all!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww my neighbour (the busy body lol) just dropped off some babygrows and vest up to 7.5lbs. not sure whether to pop a couple in my bag now lol

best clean the bathroom and then i think im gona go out to stop myself cleaning


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that was kind of your neighbour. yes do one cupboard then go our for a walk tostop you cleaning. or you can always come to my house and do some. lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

once you have been to queenie you can come do some "nesting" at mine on the way back lol
I never got to that stage and now I am too preoccupied to clean!!!
hope you are feeling ok. 

mimi its horrible not sleeping and i found it only got worse.....

queenie welcome back hope you had a nice holiday

hello everyone else - hope you are all ok

off to drs later -morgan has his jabs today.....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy is morgan 2 months old already, gosh thats hard to believe.  Good luck with the jabs hun

Queenie hi

Kara my house is a pig sty, fancy coming over there too.

My friend has offered to throw me a baby shower, all you girls are invited. It'll be the end of May i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

flipping heck taffy time has gone so quick, how did morgans jabs go?

as for you all dont tempt me to come and clean lol, its very very sad. ive been for a long walk on the beach and feel knackered yet still feel the need to clean!!!!!!

mimi you managed to stay awake today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just about stayed awake today lol

Definitely nesting lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im amazed you did

i have a coldsore boo boo


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm tired now mind

Steve and his mum decorating nursery tonight.  They started last night and it looks lush.  When i have new carpet and everything i will post a piccy

Cold sores are nasty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww wow thats cool you have started, its so so nice when the nursery starts

luke has to go out to fix aa trailer and take it back to freystrop!! so im home alone for a few hours, might try and sort a few bits later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah they are papering.  Thats usually my job i love papering but no chance now lol

Enjoy your time alone hun, soon enough your house will be very very busy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no you cant be doing that now lol

i just showed luke to baby clothes my neightbour gave us and luke said they wont fit the baby as its gona be bigger than 7.5lbs and im getting proper massive now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And me lol and i have a few weeks yet.  Have they said how big baby is likely to be hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mate im not having an elephant like you lol only kidding

they have only esimated on the graph, i will ask the con tomorrow how big she things, i dont think that big, i think luke is wrong lol

my belly is so so tight now, i might even have a couple stetch mark appearing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thye can only guess anyway hun and most of the time they are wrong

Are you seeing mw this week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah graphs and scans can be 8oz either side out i think

just looked at my graph and last week they estimate 7.05lbs!!

i see midwife and con tomorrow and then again next week if no baby


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just had a lovely bath, its been cold today

If no show when will they induce you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it has been cold, was very blowy on the beach

they induce 10 days past due date, do a sweep at 5 days past, so the very very very most i have is 20 days


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you feel like anything is happening


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i do tbh but im very unsure what my body is up to right now lol

last night i had some af type pains and today i have lots of bh, twinges down low and bum pressure!! nipple leakage has changed colour and i feel snappy and disorganised and on pins and very restless, like i need to do stuff yet im very tired after the long walk so trying to chill incase labour is soon. 

i can feel bump resting on my legs when i walk up stairs or sit down, im also on and off food! whether this means anything i bet it doesnt lol

i hate the not knowing when but then if i did would i be more worried about labour, i just dont know. jusy hoping for a small head lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be fine hun, you might have a quick labour anyway

All those symptoms sound like labour signs hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

labour doesnt worry me im just so thankful i get to do it. im thankful everyday

how are you feeling apart from shattered?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge today, think bubs has had growth spurt.  I have loads of room yet lol

Labour don't bother me either, i just think of the end result.  Yeah i'm thankful everyday too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you happily waddling eeverywhere? wait for the cowboy looks its so sexy lol

i fill up when i think im gona have a baby in my arms soon

i think we have a great hospital too, the unit is really nice.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooh this board is getting exciting - mimi lovely that you are doing your nursery. cant wait to see pics  
My friend had planned a surprise baby shower for me - for  the beginning of March lol - I had some very disappointed mates 

Kara - it doesnt sound like you'll be long now... almost single figures (days not weeks )

Well  we had fun at the drs - Morgan weed all over the GP when she was doing his checks - little monkey didnt like being woken lol. His jabs were fine - he gave a big cry and then fell fast asleep again. Hes a little unsettled and not wanting to feed much tonight but apart from that all is well with him. Met a lady that  I was in hospital with - her little boy was born 3 days after morgan and he now weighs 14lbs 6oz - he was huge in comparison. 
Got the results from some of my bloods done at my postnatal check on Monday - My liver (ALT) levels are now going up rather than down so have to get them tested again. Not good.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching a baby story on sky and wow its emotional

aww you girls are lucky having baby showers arranged, apart from taffy missing itlol

taffy what does the alt going up mean?glad morgan is well, bet he is ****** off with the doc now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that from the cholestasis?  Hope that rectifys itself soon

Every one welcome to my shower hun

Bump is getting heavy, might have to get a belt


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would love to come, party time  lol

deffo get a belt cause you have alot to grow yet and i think it could be a great help

im having some weird aches tonight bet its the long walk on fresh west, what a stunning beach that is


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aren't we lucky with our beaches here, did you take rex

You must bring baby as well hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no rex we took mil dog, rex and her dog havent met yet and rex would hump her lots so i think maybe them meeting is best after baby incase he pulls me over lol he is a strong little bugger

im  off now, just went out to see luke and he now decides that he will have dinner here which means i need to cook for me luke and a friend ffs im a stroppy cow but it takes the widdles

yeah i will bring baby


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mimi, how exciting your nursery is being decorated, that's v. cool - look forward to seeing piccies

Kara, sounds like you are all ready to go, take things easy now, think you are allowed to be stroppy

Taffy, glad Morgan is doing well, love that he weed on the doc. Sorry about your liver results, hope next lot of tests come back ok

Ffydd, Nic, Claire, Miriam, Beanie, Ravan, hope you are all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke cant understand why im in a strop! men! im happy to cook but ffs not at this time when he is messing around with a trailer his friend should have fixed! im not one not to say anything either!! takes the ****


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara defo sounds like the start of labour, oh you could have baby by this time next week.  I'm so excited for you.

Michelle oh it's great that you've started the nursery.  Hope you get some sleep tonight.

Taffy   at Morgan weeing on the GP.  Hope your bloods settles down.

I'm having a shower too, and your all welcome to come if you want.  Could make it a meet  .  Well the nursery is all done, it just needs furniture and curtains now.  I still cant believe that there will be a baby in there at the end of the summer.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello Mum's and Mum's to be

Kara, any news?  Hope things going ok?

Mimi, how are you doing?

How's everyone else, hope you're all well. I've not been on for quite a few days so having a catch up.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh kara its getting exiting wont be long now if you are getting the bum pains   hope all you other mums and mums to be are ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning mummies hope your all well.

mimi wish I lived by the beach! Your so lucky.Hope your well and not too tired!

Kara.....single figures!!!  woohoo any day now from what you've been saying!

Miriam happy birthday to Maia this weekend,have fun.Sam sends massive kisses!

Morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sorry i had a moan last night, luke was as good as gold when he came in!!! men!!!

claire your having a shower to how fab

laura thanks for popping in huni, hope your ok

miriam i kinda hope its not long now, are you having a birthday party for maia?

ravan yeah single bloody figures, unbeliable. hows my sam the man?

mimi did you sleep well?

aftm i had an awful night, aches and af type pains and tummy ache, my mind also playing over time now about things that i havent done!!! im off to see my mum soon when i can be arsed to get up and find something to fit me lol. in all honestly i feel pretty rubbish today, like i have a hangover!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

wouldnt suprise me if you are in early slow labour,are you seeing m/w today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i see midwife and con today

is there anything i should be asking them?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you should tell them about the bum pains and a/f pain(thats how mine started) and the fact you feel different and on edge.All sounds like its happening to me lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will make sure i tell them everything. bowels are very regular again too! which isnt normal for me

i better get sorted, will update later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ps hope its not too too soon, i need my coldsore to go otherwise i wouldnt be able to kiss baby


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd go to the chemist quick then.Good luck with m/w.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got some cream and its only a little one, think its from the sun on saturday even though i was very careful.

oh my boobies hurt today too

now i really am gona go lol, chat later i hope


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well im not going anywhere for a bit, my battery on the truck is flat so got to wait for a mate as my neighbour the only one that was home was busy! im just had a big sob


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara it does sound like mini ellard will be making an appearance soon. good luck for your appointments today x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara hope appointments are ok!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

update from my appointment

all ok baby is 4/5 engaged so pretty much still floating above the pelvis! i am booked in for a sweep next wednesday and induction on thursday if i want to go ahead with it, i dont think i do tbh. they would only induce if cervix is favourable anyway and even then it might not work. if i chose no induction they will monitor me daily!my head is in the shed!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

You must be feeling such a whirlwind of emotions! 
So excited for you and hope you can stay nice and calm and relaxed as possible xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am  myself now as i dont know what to do and hope its all starts so i dont have to decide


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive called my mw and spoke to her and we will try and sweep and go from there, i explained my feelings and she said that monitoring each day like my con suggested is fine if i decide not to get induced. in reality even a sweep is a little early and might not be able to be done

im sure stress causes more BH cause im having loads 

i just wana do whats right for us all!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sending you a big huge hug Kara   hope mini ellard makes an appearance for you soon 

hope everyone else ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the hug hun, ive calmed down a little since having a chat with luke and he feels like me and doesnt want induction unless there is a reason for it!

so im sat bouncing on my birthing ball now and hoping baby decided to show up soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara   hope you ok now.  You and luke knows what is best hun.  Induction can be pretty scary, i have no choice lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe if someone had mentioned it before i would of been ok about it! as far as i knew i was not to even have a sweep til 40+5

im still a stroppy cow lol

hows you? did you sleep better?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've known since 12 weeks that it was a probability

Your not stroppy love, you are tired and uncomfy anyway you are allowed

Slept heaps better last night feel good today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great you slept better, i had a ****e night lol

there was no indiction of induction and there is no real reason too either so it all scares me really, bp is still a little high but not too high. trouble is im worried now by not doing the right thing but my heart says no or more like no not yet lol

ive had a proper **** day and will be glad to jump in the bath soon for a chill out and maybe a little read on induction just incase. 

its all become very very real very very quick


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try and chill hun, i know this must be hard.  You are doing the right thing, as long as there is no medical reason go with your heart


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bring on the sweep which is not gona be the nicest of things i dont think lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i am having that done, not sure now cos c section was mentioned as well

So what if your cervix is not favourable does that mean they won't do one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah if not favorable no sweep and deffo no induction whatever (not that im going for it) the con said she wouldnt induce if that were the case

was c section mentioned cause big baby?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im off for a soak, will be back later probably


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah, con going to decide on 36 week visit

Do you know anyone that has been induced who you can talk to.  Sometimes it doesn't work anyway


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mim I was induced with Taz,who didnt want to respond,and ended up with a c-sec.If it can be avoided I would avoid it!(I was 40+10)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They will not let me go over 39 weeks cos of age and research shows high incidence of stillbirth with my age group.  I'm not looking forward to induction .  You had sam naturally though didn't you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Kara all these decisions, cant believe you are now finally at this stage, how exciting as well as worrying and everything else big  . I would try not to stress yet cause a lot can happen in a week so just go with it.

How are you mimi? Bet you are looking really big now

Claire how are you?

Any one else im missing hi and how are you??


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Kara just wanted to send you lots of   hope you doing ok, I'm sure they will only do what is best for you and baba. Maybe baby wants to meet us all on 26th and can't wait xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i'm massive and growing daily hun.  hope you are well hun

Jules penfold how are you, hope you are fine


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh mimi cant wait to see you on the meet to catch up and see that lovely bump.  Any more pictures?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Someone thought i was due to drop today, when i told them another 12 weeks they looked shocked lol.  Yeah i have taken a few but had no time to add them to photobucket.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have known a good few people over the years who have been induced!i think sometimes its what is needed and the con did say 99 out of 100 go well but i wouldnt have even hit my due date!

im feeling exhausted now and baby is mega active, still having lots of aches and pains

my con explained the induction very well which was good of her

mimi pics would be fab lol

girls thanks so much for the support


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

just sorry i can't do more hun.  My con hasn't explained induction to me yet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im playing a waiting game now really arent i?

i will let your con explain it all, seems pretty much straight forward if cervix is favorable

was hoping baby was fully engaged today as i do feel like bump has dropped!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

it has engaged a little more, and i suppose it will be fully next week.

waiting can be the worst part hun


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry i am a rubbish poster at the moment ( you wait till your little ones reach 14 months you will understand LOL).. but wanted to pop in and wish Kara all the luck in the world, does not sound like you will be long xx

mimi.. try to take things a bit easy xx

claire, fydd, emma, miriam, ravan, jule,  and everyone else sending you big   

things good here.. had MMR on Monday so our little princess is a bit out of sorts, and we are also going through the refusing to eat faze.. which is making a very stressed Mummy !! .. have another party tomorrow lol xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

hiya popsi i do try lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Popsi sounds like you really do have your hands full lol.  Bless at least no more injections for a while now for your little princess.  Is she sleeping all night?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi nope baby is less engaged than 2 weeks ago, little monkey. the con showed me today how to feel for the head and i felt the babys head just above my pubic bone, very very strange

popsi thank you hun and we understand, no doubt we will not be online as much when our LO come along. mmr is bound to cause a little upset


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls xx

Jule.. she usually sleeps really well, but Monday and Tuesday she was very unsettled which made her tired and even more grumpy bless.. but thankfully last night she only woke once with lost dummy so hopefully she will get back into it now .. she is a grumpy monkey when she does not have 12 hours in the night and 2 in the afternoon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet she is, i know im grumpy with lack of sleep lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol Kara.. thats why pregnancy prepares you for it !!... I am not a good sleeper with my M.E... thankfully or i would be shellshocked LOl.. as she slept fine from day one.. but took me weeks to be able to relax and stop listening for every move lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i probably wont sleep for ages you watch lol

im gona log off and chill i think, im shattered


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wow popsi you are lucky for her to have all that sleep at night and sleep during the day. I hope she stays like that for you  , its so nice to have your sleep aswell,at least you must feel quite awake by day for her to keep her entertained lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

nite kara have yourself an early night and relax


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

popsi I still listen and check Sam everytime I wake lol reading about your princess' jabs has just reminded me that Sam is due his 1 year jab   was supposed to have it on his birthday,but didnt want to take him oops

mimi yes Sam was helped along with a sweep,but natural birth. I think you and Kara will manage perfectly well no matter how you are started.Are you excited/nervous? Your next after Kara  

Kara thankyou for explaining my e-mail,your a star


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

I miss one day and we've moved seven pages! Lol.

Yeah I'm feeling really good now, got a little bump! Woohoo. Really looking forward to feeling movements now!! Love to everyone xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - I was induced with morgan the evening before my c-section but nothing happened - but I was only 33 weeks so it was always going to be a 50/50 chance whether they could get me to labour naturally at that stage. 
The procedure itself was fine - they just did an internal examination which was a bit uncomfortable  and then inserted a pessary and that was it. 

I do recall them saying that, once I had been induced, if I did not go into labour within a certain time 12/24hours I think then they would have to do a c-section - ie there was no going back - but I am not sure whether that was a general thing - or just because of my circumstances.

Good luck with whatever you decide - I hope that things start happening naturally for you soon so that you dont need to make the decision. It will be so worth it. I am sat here typing with my gorgeous boy on my chest - he is lifting his head to gaze lovingly into my eyes. Motherhood is just pure heaven - and you will soon be there .  

Sorry Ive not been posting much - been a busy week - but hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy that sounds like heaven, i can't wait to hold my baby

Kara i hope you are feeling better today, try not to worry everything will work out hun

Ffydd glad you have a little bump hun

Ravan 10 weeks at the most.  I am excited now especially with the nursery being done.  I never imagined i would get this far woohoo


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies

Taffy I'm like Michelle cant wait to hold jr.  

Ffydd look out once the bump starts thats it, maternity clothes here you come  

Kara how's you this morning?  It will all work out in the end I'm sure.

Michelle you sleeping any better?  It feels great when the nursery is done, doesn't it.  You putting furniture in there yet?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire got a few niggly bits to finish but got the furniture stored with the neighbour, so as soon as we get the carpet laid we will put the wardrobe and chester drawers in.  I'll leave the cot a little longer lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone today?

ravan your very welcome about the email

ffydd are you taking bump pics?

taffy hey its ok not posting you have a very important little boy to look after, i was told that induction doesnt always work and if nothing happened at all eg no contractions i would be sent home or if it semi worked it would be a section!

mimi max of 10 weeks thats gona go so quick

claire how are you? did you sort out work or are you still off?

afm im ok, lots of tossing and turning but deffo no induction for me yet at least, my due date isnt until saturday (their date) and i wana give the sweep a chance anyway. got to nip to h west later for meat so might even try the pineapple lol, need to do some bits in the nursery too. still having lots of aches and pains!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh we finished all the bitty things yesterday, so it's ready.  Rob wants to pick up the cot from Eddishaws tomorrow, but I'm not sure.  We probally will though.  I need to pick up some curtains too.

Oh it's so exciting

You feeling OK?

Kara I'm still on holidays, I took an extra week off.  So will see what happens on Monday when I go back in.  Hopefully it will be better, otherwise I'm going to have a word with someone.  Make sure you give all the natural things a go over the weekend, curry,  , pineapple etc.   that something happens soon for you.

I so need to find something to wear at my parents anniversary thinggy.

Oh I almost forgot in Tesco, the new Huggies pure wipes are buy one get 2 free  .  Needless to say I picked a few.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire asda is having another baby event soon with lots of cheap stuff.

not sure luke is up for the sexy time, consider i look massive and have a coldsore its really not a turn on lol. the only trouble with pineapple is it sometimes brings me out in a rash lol but i think it might be worth a shot, i hear you have to eat alot of it! i might juice it 

i was nervous when luke built the cot tbh but it had to be done, cant remember what stage we were at though.

im sat in bed drinking tea and chilling out with baby moving like mad, looks like i have a vibrater in my belly


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have read that nipple stimulation helps, but it does have to be for long periods.

We've just decided that we're gonna stop buying things for the baby now, as friends have promised clothes and I think I've picked up enough toiletries and nappies.  So might just pick odd things up towards the end just in case.  Yeah we're gonna pick the cot up tomorrow, we have to really as rob goes back to work next week, and doesn't really get a propper break till end of June (as they keep calling him on on his days off).  And I'm afraid to leave it that long in case something happens and jr arrives early.

Take it easy today misses.  Will be back later we're off for a drive somewhere.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah nipple stimulation for 3 hours, sod that lol

i dont blame you for stopping buying stuff, im sure i have tons of clothes lol. being prepared can take some pressure off 

im not sure but maybe baby is gona be good and come as omg i have back ache! im still not dressed and really need to go to the shops lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I hope mini doesn't keep you waiting too long hun.  I'm taking my opportunity to wish you loads of luck as I won't be online most of the w/end.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

kara hope your not having the baby in a shop!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

omg ravan maybe she is lol... kara thinking of you!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yum yum pineapple is so good. im in the process of eating half of one and rubbing my nipples, ok im not rubbing my nips lol but i am eating pineapple and guess whats for tea yeh curry lol

mimi nice to see you today

i carried heavy bags too lol. luke isnt home til 8pm cause he wants everything in work in order incase he isnt in next week, me thinks he is on egde too lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks spooks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

cheers spooks, i think you could well be right, we are so use to having our bits messed with lol

how is everyone today?

i had an awful nights sleep, tossing and turning anc couldnt get comfy at all. i feel shattered


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you can have a relaxing day today Kara

Have a nice day in the sun mums and mums to be


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont know what i wana do today! stay home and then start cleaning or get my **** out and about lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

your house will be gleaming with all that cleaning!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah its still a **** tip lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

ooh a week to go Kara - woo hoo. Its a lovely day for being out and about - but dont go too far or overdo it madam!!!  

Spooks is right I am sure its much better for us having gone through tx - most of my dignity went years ago lol

Waiting for hubby to come home from work and then we are off car shopping..... again.  
Hope everyone has a lovely day in the sunshine
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi everyone ..quick post whilst maias gone up her nans for the day im supposed to be tidying ready for her party tomoorow   kara sod the cleaning go for a long walk see if that gets things moving! havnt they said why they will induce you so sson i was booked in for 10 days after due date but had her 6 days after   hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the con just said no need to go over due date cause its an ivf baby, i think she is just being overly cautious and gona opt for daily monitoring i think

im half way through spring cleaning the kitchen so gona have a cuppa now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is maia having a big party?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

been for a lovely long walk round pembroke castle, never knew it was so beautiful there. busy day and im still mega restless


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara glad you had a nice walk, restless is definitely a sign hun

Hi to everyone else

Just a quick post gonna watch BGT and have some icecream, chat tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im searching ebay, need cotbed sheets,how did i overlook that lol

enjoy the tv and icecream, luke brought me home a mc flurry last night yum yum


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

party was going to be a small one but looks like going to be quite a few coming now so hope i got enough food   we are taking her to bristol zoo monday i think she will love it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just a quick one to say am thinking of you kara even though i haven't been on for a few days. hope you are well and that baby ellard arrives before the sweep.

   

hi to all

have to go dh is waiting to watch the prisoner.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

miriam hope the party goes well, am i right and maia's birthday is tomorrow?

queenie thanks hun

how is everyone today? another beautiful day

afm last night went to bed at aroun 1030pm after having yet another strop on with luke, bloody hormones and i even know im doing it, suppose im on edge now and nervous and a little scared which is making me a strop cow. anyway he came to bed at whatever time and i went to get up to the loo and omg my back was in so much pain, i thought maybe this is it, well nope nothing since except aching back and pains in my bits. i just cant sleep


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, soon all this discomfort will be all behind you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im thinking that i might be uncomfy afterwards lol

been for a lovely walk round the market, it was very hot


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope you are not to uncomfy.  Not long now hun

Hi to everyone

Just a quick post as on friends comp, going out later for supper so chat tomorrow

Take care everyone, hope you are enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad you had a lovely day. def not long to go now. hope baby arrives sooner rather than later for you.

hi to everyone hope you are all well.

have been busy last 2 days staining my banister. god my arm and wrist hurts now and i have still not finished only a little more to go will have to finish on the weekend. so i missed all the lovely sunshine


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just popping in to check for any signs of your new arrival Kara! Thinking of you.

Hope all bumpsters, mums and babes are doing well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Maia - hope you had a lovely birthday party and enjoy the zoo. 
kara hope its not too much longer for you.
hope everyone else is ok. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

maia happy birthday, enjoy bristol zoo woo hoo

how is everyone?

im off out with my mum today, we didnt get chance last week thanks to the truck and she wants to get some stuff

signs huh no signs i would love to say ive given up looking but of course i havent lol. nothing to report though. you watch me go 10days over now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning kara, have a great day with mum

Happy birthday maia, can't believe that year has gone so quickly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks.

i have plans this week so at least im not gona stew at home lol, its a weird feeling waiting. tomorrow is a home day but have photos in the evening , a photographer i know has offered free pics woo hoo, wednesday is chimney sweep, thrusday cant remember, friday we have friends coming to stay (hope labour not then) saturday watching drifting!

still no letter from work so need to chase that up in the next few days, get tax credits forms and child benefit etc etc, will try and do this tomorrow i hope

mimi how are you? did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your not just waiting around

Yeah lovely weekend, now down to the busy stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont work too hard

i better get dressed and on my way

congrates on being 29 weeks woo hoo


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Happy birthday maia hope you have a lovely day at bristol zoo xxx

How are the rest of you hope your all ok xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie thats a beautiful card

been out all day shopping which was lovely, gona do some ironing now

been into toffee apple, own local baby shop and omg i want lots of things lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday Maia... cant believe how quick thats gone ! .. I remember your text the week after our last tx failed to say your had your BFP i was on hols... who would have thought we would both have little princesses almost the same age now   

love to everyone else.. sorry cant stop been to the beach so have sand everywhere !! cant believe how much stuff we have to take now lol 


xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

lol   popsi - our car is always rammed too - especially as we also have the dog in his crate so no room for passengers - DH has been looking to buy a bigger car for when we go on holiday - think we may need a transit!!!

Another gorgeous day here - have been out walking with my mum. Went to fat club (I lost 4lbs),  had lunch in the park,  took Morgan to clinic to get weighed (he gained another 4 oz - now 8lb 10!) then home for a rest. Hope this sun is gonna last a bit longer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi which beach did you go too?

taffy you need a pick up truck lol, well done on losing 4lbs your doing great and wow morgan is getting a big boy now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara.. went to Caswel in the Gower, it was fantastic !

taffy... Its unbelievable how much stuff you leave the house with LOL .. wait till you need to take toys, buckets and spades etc too to keep them amused LOL !! transit sounds like a good plan !! our Golden Retriever went to MIL today and she normally goes in the hatch back but there was so much in the boot she had to sit on the floor in front with me LOL .. well dont with the weight loss thats fab ! x and your little ones weight gain !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know the gower is beautiful isnt it.

im loving no work and said to my mum today this might be our last outing without a  baby......still cant beleive it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

glad you all had a great day

taffy well done on loss and gain lol

Kara keep away from toffee apple hun.  Wot did you see

Popsi oh the beach sounds fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh mimi i saw a ride on dragon (crimbo time i think lol), baby gym, soft toys, clothes, little hanging toys and teddy bears lol. deffo gona get some bits when baby comes along and i can buy colours to suit. its such a lovely shop


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just keep away lol, lovely stuff there

Some lovely girlie stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh deffo stay well away from there, you WILL be tempted


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm not going to buy anymore for now, i will have to restrain myself lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its so hard to thought isnt it. i saw all these lovely little toy things, my parents are gona get us a baby gym and omg the ones in there are amazing, crikey i wouldnt mind laying under one lol

i brought some more sanity towels from wilkinsons, super ones which were really cheap


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

maia happy 1st birthday hope you have had a wonderful day at the zoo

you still here kara.lol

taffy congrats on the weight loss and congrats to morgan on his weigh gain.

hi to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah queenie im still bloody here lol only kidding i dont mind at all just a little on pins


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it must be frustrating just waiting and body watching. is saturday you due datte.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah due date saturday by the scan date, they dated me 2 days ahead. its very strange being on knicker and body watch thats for sure


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi mums bumps and babies

I hope Maia had a lovely birthday today Miriam
Ooh Popsi, the Gower is beautiful, sounds like a lovely time with Princess
Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip Kara, hope you have got your feet up now
Mimi, hope you are well - bet you won't stop buying lol
Well done on the weight loss Taffy and also to Morgan for putting his on, what a good team you are

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just checking in on you Kara, hope you're feeling well if a little nervous I guess.

Happy Birthday Maia


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Maia!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

quick post before bed,thanks for maias birthday messages...the poor thing hasnt been herself she was bit quiet at party on sunday not as lively as normal then didnt sleep for more than 2 hrs last night before waking shes cutting her 7 and 8th teeth real bad and had temperature so 5am i took her in lounge and she had her pressies to cheer her up   didnt take her too zoo as she was too grumpy so just went to greenmeadow farm cwmbran ...going too zoo sun now as long as shes feeling better


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning all

Miriam sos Maia was not well but maybe sunday will be a better day

Kara any signs hun

Hi to everyone else, chat later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Miriam,so sorry Maia wasnt feeling herself,hope it passes quickly   7th & 8th tooth!!! Sam has only 4   

Mimi how you feeling today,cant beleive how fast your ticker has gone by.

Kara how are you?

morning all.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm great thanks Ravan, just suffering with really bad indigestion and swollen ankles lol

Hows you, your ticker is flying as well.  Mine is 7 days out as well cos of being induced i didn't put that in.  All exciting stuff

Kara how are you today

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

miriam how is maia today?

mimi swollen puffy ankles will now move up and become legs too lol

ravan hiya hunni

no real signs, lots of braxton hicks some really tight but apart from that nothing. not sure what tomorrow will bring but i hope the mw has a plan as my con is away til next week so not sure who is gona decide what next. baby still feels very high to me but that doesnt mean alot im told. im bloody nervous


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies this little toy is on special offer

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000I2Q0F4/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the latest pics


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

wow, kara, you look lower again. Hope it won't be too long for you. Hope Maia is feeling better today Miriam, bless her. Hope you feel better soon too Mimi, swollen ankles can't be much fun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you ffydd?

im having a little break from my cleaning lol done so much today which is great.cant watch to meet mini ellard but the nerves have started to kick in now, i did wonder when they would lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no pics for me tonight, the photographer has cancelled 3 hours before we are due to meet! im a little cross tbh, he wants to do tomorrow night and ive said no as i have a feeling i might be a little uncomfy if the sweep is possible that is. i doubt we will get pics now as baby will come lol yeah right

been cleaning on and off through the day and the house is pretty tidy but havent rechecked hospital bags yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would share this one of me and luke


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely photos Kara, hope Mini Ellard isn't going to keep you waiting too long. Best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you so much sarah

everyone has gone awol from here i think lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope they are all enjoying the sun!

How are you feeling? You must be thinking a lot about tomorrow, hope you can chill out a bit tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are all stuck is crappy work i think lol poor them

yeah tomorrow is on my mind alot, i just hope they can do a sweep but i might be disappointed and im not even sure they aregona have a forward plan as con is away but she did say daily monitoring so i assume its sweep in poss and then daily monitoring, appointment is 11am so will try and have a lie in and then get up and go. doesnt sound too pleasent


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lie in sounds like a good plan. Hope it will be ok for you, I'm sure they'll have a plan. Hope daily monitoring gives you some peace of mind, they are looking after you well


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kara,

Feeling OK this week, hospitalised on the weekend though. Just for one night, they gave me pethidine because I have a nerve syndrome which causes a lot of pain, it's being made worse by pregnancy (as most things are). OK now though, not in too much pain. Baby is doing fine, but pregnancy will be consultant not midwife led from now on. Not sure how to feel about that, but it's good that they're being thorough. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun that sounds quite nasty. im under shared care and hey having a consultant is good i think so try not to worry about it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will be thinking of you Tomorrow Kara, hope it does the trick. Love the pics

Sorry you've been in pain Fydd. 

Hope you've got your feet up Mimi to get that swelling down

Hope Maia is better Mimi

thats the oven beeping so a big hi to everyone else!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers pix

luke has just come home and has gone back out for a bit to sort my skyline, he did a deal with a mate and its all gona be fixed really soon woo hoo.

he asked if ive had any twinges talk about being on pins now its the pair of us! just think maximum now is 14days til we are parents! jeez


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sos no time to come on today, been trying to get things sorted in work for audit

Kara what a beautiful photo of you and luke

Well just had food and now putting swollen ankles feet and legs up lol

Ffydd sorry you have been unwell hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sounds so busy mimi, make sure feet are above your pelvis, rest um on a pillow

the pic of me and luke was taken by my lovely friend, the other are great too, dinner is in the oven and luke will be back at 8ish to eat


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

oh will do

I think i have had a growth spurt my bump is huge lol

What you having for tea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you should post a pic

lasagne (spelling) and garlic bread yum yum

had a few strong bh today!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh lasagne sound nice hun

Not long now hun

I'll post a pic with me in the nursery hun.  We got carpet today and my boris rug came back.  Steve doing furniture now it looks fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww that will be lovely. i gave the nursery a once over today so its sorted and ready. have you got everything now?

no not long at all, funny how the nerves are setting in !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah got everything now, i'm so glad i started when i did cos i am knackered.  I'm no help to steve at all

Just got things for me to get now and nappies for tiddly, not sure about what to get there actually

Your bound to be nervous you are entering another unknown bit of territory hun.  I'm going to be sh*tting myself lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im so glad we started when we did cause i would hate to be getting stuff now lol

i have brought pampers newborn but not too many until we know what size mini ellard is gona be, then we are gona try tescos own in the day and pampers at night i think or might try a range and see what suit. i brought aload more sanity towels yesterday not maternity but night time ones, think i have enought breast pads and sod it if i need anything luke can go afterwards now lol

its very strange im not as nervous as i was having my result its a different type of nerves.....along with a little fear  and excitment i suppose lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I might get one pack then and see how it goes.

I've read good things about tescos nappies they are supposed to be as good as pampers

Your going to meet your baby soon woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

asda have some good deals on i think but i found wilkinsons really cheap for pampers, i too have heard good stuff about tescos own brand. i havent got any baby wipes but dont need them for a while 

omg your right im gona meet this little person soon, we have to chose a name if baby is a girl


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll see her and know instantly what to call her


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this might sound a weird thing to say but i look different today!! hard to explain but i look in the mirror and it doesnt look like me in a way

having indigestion too lol

im waiting for luke to come up with some names lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Full head of hair hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah i havent had it much, ive been very lucky

i am wondering if baby will have dark or light hair alot now lol

when is your next appointment?did you sort a mw appointment?

im gona go and eat but will probably be back


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No haven't done it yet

I've got really bad hb, found lemonade works

i'm off chat tomoz, hope your app goes well tomo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks

im gona have a bath in a bit and chill as baby is mega kicking and moving around


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck with your sweep today Kara,hope it goes well.

morning all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara good luck today with the sweep, hope that they can do it for you.

Hope everyone else is OK

Sorry it's a short one, been busy and just about to leave for the hospital.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all how is everyone?

claire i take it its your rescan , all the best

ravan hiya mate

thanks for the luck girls, i havent a clue whats gona happen. had alot of bh last night and some were painful and at one point they were quite close together, didnt sleep well thinking about today, labour, names and bh lol so im shattered. mil is coming over after the sweep to nick some of my hosters from the garden


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck today Kara!

Hope scan goes well Claire


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara good luck for the sweep
claire good luck for the re-scan
mimi glad you have found something to help the heartburn
ravan - hi - how is sam the man?
miriam hope maia is feeling better
hello everyone else x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girls, i just hope i come away not disappointed, i have to say the last week has flown by!

taffy hows you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara hope something is sorted today

I had a crap night to just one of those things.

Steve has nearly finished the nursery ooh it is lush.  As soon as it is finished i will post photo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Look forward to seeing piccies Mimi, how are you today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cant wait for pics

afm as i thought no sweep today! midwife said that all it will do at this stage is cause me discomfort but it was up to me so i took her advice, she agreed with my thoughts about induction too which was good. blood pressure fine, baby now 3/5 engaged and all ready. my fundal height is 38cm. i have to go for monitoring tomorrow but she also said that i am the best person to monitor myself, 10 movements in 12 hours. so plan of action is very much up in the air, monitoring tomorrow and probably saturday or sunday then maybe a sweep on monday! i do feel a little disappointed but on the whole im cool with it because why would i want discomfort for no reason, feels like im on a time bomb lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds like you are in very good hands Kara, unnecessary pain sounds best to be avoided. Glad blood pressure is ok and baby is in the right position. Hope Mini Ellard decides he / she is ready to put in an appearance before Monday then you won't have to decide about a sweep xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

either way mini ellard will be here before the 5th may, they will induce on the 4th whatever!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara you made the right decision hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you had a busy day?

im finding the days are slowing down now lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara glad things went OK today.  Hopefully baby Ellard will be here before the 4th.

Michelle, have you tried camanille tea?  It's supposed to help with indigestion.

Afm scan went OK.  Everything OK with his heart and he is growing well, and we even saw what makes him a boy (he was flashing it at us, how rude  )

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire thats great that all is well but fancy having a flasher on board lol

i feel exhausted so hope i have a restful night tonight.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah I know.  If he's like that now, can you imagine what he's gonna be like when he's a toddler  

Have a little nap this evening.  Fingers crossed that you have a more settled night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol oh yeah all toddlers like to flash dont they, why  i havent a clue lol. i think we must all have little monkeys. our little one is mega comfy in my tum and that is after all the worry about my cervix lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know ivf wales babies are becoming little monkeys, think they should warn couples  .

They worry us about things unnecessary sometimes don't they.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah warning babies concieved here are little monkeys be warned

i feel so lazy tonight and sleepy too.

claire are you finding time going quick? hows the nursery?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kind of, but some days do go very slowly though.  Cant believe I'm almost 6 months already.

Well the nursery is on hold at the mo, Rob's gone back to work so hasn't had time to do anything.  But saying that we can't do any more until we get the rest of the furnature, which we may sort out on the weekend.  Or we may go to the beach if the weather is really nice.

Get as much rest as you can, cause you'll need it very soon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found it has gone so so quick up until now that is lol

its meant to be nice this weekend, i saw the weather forecast and they thing maybe 18c woo hoo, we are off drifting again but only 45mins from home this time

i do try and rest but its hard as im rubbish at resting unless im ill plus tv is crap


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah just saw the weather report, and it should be nice, so beach here we come.  But we do need to sort out my new car though, got paperwork through today and need to pick 5 for quotes, and really need to get sorted soon, so that the new car can be her before the baby is born.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was hoping to speak with luke about baby names tonight but i think he has had a rough day so might leave it for now lol

at least we have a boys name i suppose but i wana have a name sorted soon lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Give him a bit and ask him, he may be happy for a distraction.

What names do you have for boys?

We only need to think of boys names, but that doesn't make choosing easier.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have Kane for a boy and all the girls names i have suggested he says no! driving me nuts lol i wouldnt mind but he hasnt come up with anything as yet. we had a boys name for along time

have you started to think of names?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I like Kane.

Yeah but we're the same I'll suggest something and Rob will say no, and he then suggests stupid names.  But I have started a list, as I will forget them.

It's hard as they will have their name for life, so need to think carefully about it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a list with lots of crosses on it lol, maybe we should just wait and see and baby will be baby for a few days lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

We said that.  We'll probally change our mind when we see them.  I just think we're gonna have a short list and pick one when we see him.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like a good plan to me, we havent even got a short list lol

my dinner smells lovely, roast pots, pork chops, veg and yorkshire puds yum


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmm, room for another one  .  We had chicken, veg and rice, but am gonna make up for a healthy tea with chocolate later.  

You'll know what to call him/her when you meet him/her, I'm sure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wish we had chocolate in the house lol saying that i think supper might be pancakes tonight, luke loves um and i quite fancy one or 3 lol

im straving and this dinner is taking way too long, luke was early for a change!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

It always take ages when you want it.

Oh Rob's nights, so a nice quiet night for me  .  I'm on internet looking for cars again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just googling and on here, luke is watching drifting on his lol. gona have a nice soak in the tum later


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm gonna do that later and watch desperate housewives in bed, and then wait for jr to start dancing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol im gona log off for a while and try and get this dinner sorted


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

OK, and try and get some rest please.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Well another busy day.

Your tea sounds lush kara and chocolate sounds fab claire

Just had a lovely soak in the bath, steve playing on ps3 so here i am


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Is he paying call of duty by any chance?  Rob's addicted


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah he loves it.  Does rob play on line


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

call of duty lol what are these men like, luke plays the x box 360 while online with mates so they all play together

dinner was nice


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

They are all big kids.  we have all the consoles lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i cant do computer games, they make me mad or i get addicted lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah he does.  It's like living in Afghanistan sometimes.

I told him he'll have to share in a few years, and his answer was no.  I'll know what will happen, we'll buy the new consoles for the jr and Rob will nic it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

our children will give our men a massive excuse to buy all the things they want lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Rob and his best mate have already started.  They've decided that he's having Scalextric for his 1st Christmas  , more like it's for them


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Men and their toys lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol luke already has loads of that he brought it for himself a couple of years back! along with a petrol radio controlled car. biys grow into men and just want bigger toys lol

right girls im off for a soak, will be back later im sure


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nah I think men never grow up, where toys are concerned, they just get more expensive.

Enjoy your bath Kara.

I'm gonna have a cuppa I think


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Night all, i'm going to chill


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara glad mw app went well. think you made the right decision as you don't want to be in pain. hope baby ellard arrives soon. so excited can't wait to hear what you have. i'm sure when you see your baby a name will come to you. 

claire glad scan went well. what a little monkey. my nephew when he was a toddler kept stripping off where ever he was!!

mini hope the swollen ankles and feet ease. make sure you rest up.

miriam sorry to hear maia has been in pain with her teeth  i hope it eases and she has a fab time at the zoo. 

hi to everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers queenie hun.

im gona log off for the night too im shattered and gona have pancakes for supper

omg this baby is tickling my thigh!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on and say i am thinking of you Kara!

Not long to go now, must be worse than waiting for christmas! Will be away until Monday Evening so hopefully i will get back to the news of the birth of your gorgeous bundle of joy(and poo). 

julsxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, glad you're doing ok and having regular monitoring.  Won't be long now, but I bet time is going dead slow for you at the moment!  

Claire, great news about your scan 

Mimi, how are you feeling? You're not far behind Kara!

Miriam, how is Maia today?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura i have only 9 weeks left, that is if they don't induce me earlier cos of size of tt

Kara any news hun.  Hope you enjoyed pancakes

Queenie thanks hunny


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

9 weeks mimi,its flying by! Hope your feeling well.
Kara anything yet?Dont think she wants to be an April baby!

I finally put Sam in his own room last night lol I was so nervous,that I didnt sleep lol....he slept all night  

Morning all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan i know 9 weeks it only felt like yesterday i was telling you all i was 9 weeks pregnant lol

Bless him sleeping in his own room


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Sam! hope you get a good night sleep yourself tonight Ravan!

Looking forward to nursery pics Mimi, sounds lovely - wow 9 weeks, that has flown

Kara, hope you are feeling ok today

Claire, loving the story about your little flasher. Just a warning, my niece still runs around in the nude at home and she's almost 7!!!

Miriam, Taffy, Beanie, Ffydd, Nic, hope you are all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all how is everyone?


thanks girls your thoughts mean so much to me

ravan wow sam is really getting a big boy now, time has gone so quick

mimi bloody hell 9 weeks, omg thats gona fly

afm another very restless night, upset tum, lots of tightenings but no labour lol, i think you could be right ravan and baby is gona be a may babe. i feel ****e today but have a few plans as i dont wana stay home and clean, bored of it now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

No more cleaning Kara,you house must be spotless lol

I have just upset Sam   I took him for his jab(one!) but because his booster was also due they did 3...yep 3.Two in one leg one in the other! He is very not happy.....but at least he's all done till he's 3 and a half.

Hope your all enjoying the sun today


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww Ravan bless him, if its his MMR our princess had hers 10 days ago, she has not been great after it at all, restless, bit of a temp and full of measle type spots now (which is what we were told to expect!) .. she had 2 done at once one in each arm (they dont do legs with us when they are standing)... bless him lots of cuddles and calpol x

love to everyone else, not stopping as going to bed for an hour as full of cold and just got back from shopping, princess is fast asleep so i am gonna take advantage xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yes it was the mmr.So glad they didnt do his arms.ouch...he has a bit of meat to his legs lol
Yes lots of cuddles and calpol! Hope your princess is okay,enjoy your sleep.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poor sam, he needs a kara cuddle lol

popsi hows life with you

afm monitoring went fine, baby very happy heart beat sounded like a horse lol, got to go to the maternity unit on saturday morning for more monitoring and maybe i will get a plan then, the other docs dont treat ivf pregnancies any different so they are gona go through my notes now.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. she is great thanks, having lots of fun and is a very happy little girl xx .. she will be needing a new wardrobe soon though as we cant resist buying her clothes all the time !! they are just so cute lol .. sounds like they are looking after you well hun.. wont be long now xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i bet hun, there is so so much lush stuff out there, i keep looking at boy and girl outfits and soon i can buy something woo hoo

they are taking very good care of me which is fab and if i have any concerns they will see me straight away which is great. think im gona cherish these last few days, 12 maximum.......


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara are you still here. you will have to put list up to remind us of when we all said baby would arrive. i can't remember what date i said.
so pleased they are looking after you so well.

raven i hope sam is getting lots of cwtches. he is a brave little man

popsi sounds like your princess is being spoilt

how is everyone today such a lovely day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No signs of baby ellard then! Kara if you are still around next week we will meetfor coffee hun

Ravan give him a cuddle from me

Popsi princess sounds lush

Hi to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah queenie im still here lol

mimi little monkey is too comfy i think, i will be around i think lol, hows you?

heres the bets ladies

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good today thanks, busy baby on board today! 

List looks good hun, i'm always wrong lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers kara. how you feeling

mini how are you how are your feet.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie feet still swollen but been on them all day, how are you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

baby must have been having a sleepy day yesterday. get them feet up, have you got balloon ankles too?

queenie i am feeling really well

atm i have baby kicking me so very hard and can see limbs coming out


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh you should take photos


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it would just look like wonky belly on a pic as ive tried already

i didnt get one bh while on monitor and now im having loads


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh thats a shame

Be back later got to cook tea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im multitasking lol cooking steak, new pots, mushrooms and onion rings yum yum


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm fine thanks mini.make sure you rest those feet.

kara if you manage to come on monday we can sit and watch baby move.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can no longer multitask lol

be back later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im back luke has gone out to play, well sort some bits of my skyline, i so cant wait to have it back


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having some pains! dont think its anything but strong braxton hicks though!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ooh you never know maybe baby ellard wants out lol

I'm off to my reiki group, i'll send everyone some positive vibes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

labour vibes for me please lol

now would be good lol, thinking of a long beach walk again tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will do, i dont think they are real contractions as i wouldnt say they are painful just uncomfy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not all labour pains are painful hun, my sister was in labour and she didn't know it.  Hospital told it was a urine infection lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow what a urine infection!suppose i better sit back and wait and see what happens, if it happens now i will be amazed lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah they sent her home and the next thing she was back in and had my neice.

Chat later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all pains have gone again but i did burst into tears for no real reason lol

im off to chill


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, it's so exciting... well for us lot waiting to hear your news at least.  Hope you get a reasonable nights sleep.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh kara i was getting exited then! your hormones must be up in the air ..i cried when i had contractions lol i remember i was having pee at bout 4am jeff was like whats matter i said its bloody time i gotta give birth


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone?

aww its so nice you girls are excited for us, thank you

i feel ****e, upset tum i think you call it the trots lol.we have friends staying tonight, luke is off to fix his car ready for tomorrow so everyone will go and i get to go to the hospital!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Isn't upset tummy a sign of impending labour hun

Hi to everyone, another busy day but i have 4 days off after today woo f*cking hoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so they say but ive had it before and nothing happened lol

thinking of getting my **** in gear and going for a nice long walk and got to go to tescos to get sandwich stuff for tomorrow so think i will go see mil and then tesco or the other way round! i cant decide, head is mushy

hows you? are you sleeping better?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well, well mini ellard haven't you come out to play yet??!! Upset tummy is a good sign Kara. Hope you are feeling ok and you are soon holding your bundle of joy.

Hope everybody else is well.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just checking up on you Kara to see if any news.  Fingers crossed mini makes an appearance soon

Mimi, great that you have some time off, sounds like you've been working too hard!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all been out and about which was good, mini ellard mega active. feel bloody tired though, was kinda hoping for a good nights sleep before baby comes but i dont think im gona get it lol

mimi 4 days off woo hoo you lucky girl, any plans?

i promise i will post when it all starts


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a friend of mine has just be really ****ing helpful by telling me how she felt labour was, why do people do this! thanks alot you stupid cow, im bloody mad that people do this!

i feel sick and really dont fancy seeing my mates tonight!i just cant be arsed

sorry for being a miserable cow but people are really ******* me off


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here i go again talking to myself lol

called the hospital, maternity unit to see what time to call tomorrow and was shocked that it took 3 times to get through, sod that when im in labour lol. anyway i can call at 8am and they wouldnt give me a time as they dont like people having to wait long which was good. hope to know the next step tomorrow, i assume it will be to see midwife monday for a sweep, i can not believe my due date is tomorrow 40 whole weeks. i watched a few birthing programs and i cried and cried happy tears thinking at last that is gona be be, bless at last.

i do feel weird today, ****** off, sick, lots of tightenings and just different on and deffo having a clear out of bowels which has to be good lol

think i should have a donut, im craving junk!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara f*ck people and their advice we are all different you could breeze through it and then fingers up to your so called friend hun

Hope your feeling better and enjpy your day tomorrow

Hi to everyone else

Had a busy day but now off for 4 days woohoo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, your friend sounds like a silly moo. Hope you have a good day tomorrow and good luck for your app.

Enjoy your few days off Mimi!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara don't listen to your friend everyone is different. hope your having a good evening and hope mw app goes well and they have a plan for you. i think you should do like miriam did and text us when your in labour.  

mini glad that you have some time off i hope you get to rest. 

hi to all mummies and mummies to be.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers girl and yeah my friend is a silly cow, i told her the most painful thing ive been through is infertility!

mimi what you got planned for the next 4 days.

i will text if i can when it all starts!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, that's a great response to your friend, bet that shut her up, lol
Will be thinking about you tomorrow, woo hoo it's your Due Date!!  Hope your appt goes ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

how is everyone

well its our due date, 40 weeks unbelievable!   

ive been awake since430am and so has luke cause i was tossing and turning so much. better get dressed and hope hospital has a time for me when i call at 8am


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning Kara!!! - i can't believe its your due date today!!! xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Kara!  You never know mini might decide to be on time


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats Kara on reaching your due date. Good luck for the hospital later. Mini will be here soon and then a whole new chapter in your life will begin


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara good luck for today.  Hope you get to meet baby soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohoo due date hun, good luck with appointment today.

Also enjoy drifting

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WOw Kara here we are at your due date. COunt down now and any day, how exciting.  The longest it will be is 2 weeks now, the time will fly for you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

the very latest it will be is the 4th may!

monitoring was fine, was on a ward will 3 other ladies admitted for various things, still no forward plan as such, got to call mw monday morning and will see them sometime that day. drifting was fun but im shattered and dirty so off for a soak in the bath

aww our friend got baby a beautiful purple elephant awww


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh kara .. i said 4th May   ... bet your hoping i a sooo wrong LOL !! xxx bless you hope your LO arrives soon honey xx

love to everyone else, hope your enjoying the lush sunshine xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant believe ive missed the birth prediction list! i want 3rd may my birthday   ignore your freind kara you will be fine your right and giving birth is easy infertility hurts much more   mimi hope you are enjoying time of work will be your turn soon your tickers flying!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

how is everyone today

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
miriam - 3rd may

i fell alseep on the sofa last night i was shattered and hey i only got up once in the night woo hoo result lol. no signs yet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

how is everyone today.
kara you can tell baby ellard that he/she can make an appearance today as its the date i chose.lol
congrats on your milestone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie after dinner at parents today would be great lol, my bro says the same as he and family are away for 5 days. baby has dropped some more for sure

better dash got to go and help luke put my skyline on the truck! woo hoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

change of plan im not needed yet!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, I like your ticker now, well done on getting to due date, hope you are not waiting too much longer now 

Hope all mums, mums to be and babies are well xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks sarah, the most i have now is 9 days omfg, life is gona change forever. gona call midwife at 9ish tomorrow and hope to have an appointment time then for tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it only seems like yesterday you were telling us you had a bfp. it is so exciting waiting to hear your news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its gona so so quick, i was saying to luke today i better finish my bag packing tomorrow. seems a very stupid thing to say but i still cant believe it, i have cherished pregnancy and even though i really cant wait to meet mini ellard i will miss this epic journey of pregnancy.

we had so many well wished yesterday from all the drift lads and they all wanted it to happen at the track! bless um. today i feel emotional and the upset yum continues, each morning i get the pains and need to dash to the loo, body is certainly preparing for labour i think! nerves are there for sure

i have to thank you all for your wonderful support as im really not sure i could have kept going without my wonderful ff


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

now you have made me 
we are all here for each other and you are so supportive as well. what would we do without you. it has been wonderful going through this journey with you and wish you all the very best of luck for a pain free labour.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie i am sorry i made you cry, dont read my latest post then

oh ******** im crying now too lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just have and have cried even more now. lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl what are we like lol

im crying at anything at the moment


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

and me and i don't have a pregnancy hormones to blame.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon soppies lol

Hope everyone is ok

Kara my prediction is wrong hun, i've gone for 5th May


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi i never thought your prediction would be right lol

omg i have eaten way too much and feel uncomfy now, baby cockscrewing my bits lol

hows you?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara any signs baby ellard still has 4 hours left of my guess date to go.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

lol, i think I said 3rd may but I really don't want you to have to wait til then!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no baby still very much in my tum and moving tons! was hoping tonight would be the night lol

laura i so hope your wrong lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i thought you might of had the bubs today.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mimi hows your sleeping? you off work again tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got painful hands at the mo, which isn't helping me sleep

yeah off now for 2 days hun

apart from labour anything elsed planned hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

painful hands? why?

i think i will see a mate tomorrow if i need to go to tenby clinic and maybe a spot of shopping on tuesday with my mum and then luke is drifting saturday so if still no baby i will go and watch


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for list kara   

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
miriam - boy 6.6lb but hope its girl as can give all maias stuff to you! 3rd may


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
miriam - boy 6.6lb but hope its girl as can give all maias stuff to you! 3rd may
Trickynic - boy, 7lb 5oz, 29th April

Oops mine got missed off the list!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - I reckon todays the day .... although maybe not the Harvester lol 
Hope you are doing ok and that mini Ellard shows up soon - bet you are so excited about meeting him or her. You're gonna be a fab mum  

Mimi - hope you enjoy your long weekend - and that your hands get better soon. I cant believe how quick your ticker is flying by. 

How is Cath doing? Cant be long for her now. 

Popsi - how is that little princess? 

Miriam - hope Maia is feeling better. 

Hello to all the other mummies and mummies to be and hugs to all the mini-ff'ers x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy i think Cath is 3 weeks ahead of me, so she hasn't got long

I know 30 weeks today i still can't believe it lol

I think i have carpal tunnel ooh it is painful

Hope Morgan and you are ok, good luck with appointment today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

taffy good luck with morgans appointment, how are you both and dad of course?

nic how are you?hope you enjoy the meet

mimi carpel tunnel is nasty ouch

cath is 6 weeks behind me, i saw her the other day and she is looking very well, blooming

afm another restless night and i dreamt luke was with some other lady when she gave birth and i was so upset ! weird or what. im ready now, i think lol time for labour lol. got to call midwife soon and hope i can get hold of someone

michelle - boy, 6.5 lb on 5th May
kara - girl, 6.9lb 1st may
Laura - girl, 7.1lb 3rd May
Ravan - girl, 5lb 14oz 28th April
Claire - boy, 6lb 7oz - 24th April
Ffydd - girl, 6.4lb, 4th May
Pix - girl, 6lb 8oz 30th April
Sarah - girl 7lb 4 oz 2nd May
Popsi - boy 7lb 2oz 4th May
Jule - boy 6lb 10oz 30th April
Ebonie-Girl 6lb 13oz 19th april
Taffy - Girl - 6lb 14oz - 26th April (in the Harvester lol Grin!!)
Queenie - girl, 7lb 3oz, 25th April
miriam - boy 6.6lb but hope its girl as can give all maias stuff to you! 3rd may
Trickynic - boy, 7lb 5oz, 29th April


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning love

Hope you get in touch with MW, will you have a sweep today hun.

Dreams can be so real at the moment, takes a while to realise its a dream


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not sure about the sweep tbh but im gona ask i think, mini ellard needs out lol. i have a feeling they might wana induce this week and i am thinking if they wana induce friday they can wait til monday/tuesday if all is still well. just hope its before then, i really thought something may have kicked off yesterday but nope

are you dreaming?

most of my dreams have been nice but this was werid

when is your next appointment?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Obviously mini ellard is not quite ready yet, must be nice and comfy in there hun

Yeah i am dreaming.  I read something really sad yesterday and wished i hadn't and dreamt about it last night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i too read something sad, oh here in fact and omg i sobbed and sobbed my heart broke for them

mini ellard doesnt feel comfy in there anymore, the movements are very strong and like baby wants to stetched out


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Was it about a loss quite late on, i couldn't stop thinking of it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that was it, i was just drawn to read it for some reason and like you im still thinking about it. very sad


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor poor thing

makes me feel very blessed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i still feel blessed every day. its so so special

im gona make a cuppa and try and get hold of midwife, i will be a few minutes i hope

you looking forward to the meet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, going to miss a few people will be strange without the old familiars lol

I collected my free pampers hamper yesterday and steve made me buy a nappy disposal unit lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a small hamper isnt it?

got my appointment for 1145am, lovely mw knew straight away it was me and im having a sweep!!!!!!! omg

lol gadget queen lol, luke brought us a massive wheely bin home


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with sweep, how long does it take after sweep yo start labour (if it works)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

24 to 48 hours i believe! at least they should be able to say if cervix has dropped down

i should get a plan today, im thinking if nothing another sweep on wednesday or thursday lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully it will work for you in the next couple of days hun

I've got to get my **** into gear and do some housework, text me how it goes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona do mine later i think after the sweep try and get things moving lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i feel sick and have a head ache and another upset tum! could be nerves i suppose


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just took a couple of pics


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Think Mini Ellard is definitely ready Kara, looking good! Best of luck with your sweep x

Mimi, see you later, hope your hands aren't hurting too much

Taffy, good luck for Morgan later


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for sweep hope it works! taffy hope morgans appointment goes well im of to get ready for meet whilst madams sleeping!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well what a **** up, no sweep today as the mw have to check with the maternity unit and they are too busy so no sweep, maybe tomorrow but i cant see it happening. got to see con on wednesday not my con as she is away all week. will get induced a week tomorrow if no baby by then. ideally the mw wants to be able to do a few stetch and sweeps before then! im a little ****** off but not too bad as i cant do anything and baby is fine on the ctg


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh they also suggest lots of sex, shagging at 9month pregnant isnt the biggest turn on!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol that is funny.hopefully u will go on your own without needing to be induced.fingers crossed a few sweeps will do the job.baby obviously isn't ready at the mo he/she will come when they r ready


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

lol Kara what does your hubby think?!
Are you not off to the meet this avo?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i told luke and he said nothing lol

no i decided against going to the meet as i would be on edge, think i made a good choice as i have lots of aches and niggles now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

yes sounds best if you are not sure, hope this means things are starting for you if you can avoid the induction


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

its like a ticking bomb


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kara and Marie,

Kara, i hope things start moving for you soon, my sister was 10 days later with her first and went into hospital to be induced but while she was waiting for them to see her she went into labour naturally!!

Fingers crossed you won't have to wait that long though - i can't believe they suggest sex!! it just seems mental to me!!

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet your sister was well chuffed to go on her own lol....

im feeling alot of pressure and tightenings , could be the very first stages, i wish i knew lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

oooooh - its a bit like the 2ww - all these things happening but not really knowing whats going on (well that's how i felt in both of mine anyway!!!) hahaha 

jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

everyone says i will know but will i lol

taffy how was morgans appointment?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha - i'm sure you will!! x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning kara how are you today any signs.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara hope today is the day.  Wishing you all the best with the sweep (if it goes ahead).

Hope you had a more settled night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone today?

i did sleep better, only got up a couple of times and had a few tightenings but no pains boo boo. the closer i get the more scared im getting now, well i was scared at all until 39+ weeks so that cant be too bad lol.not a clue if the sweep will happen or not yet, im sure they will call if they can do one. 
i really thought it was starting last night as i felt different and had af pains but it always seems to ease off, either way the most it will be in a week!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

midwife coming to house after 2pm to do a stetch and sweep


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck with the sweep, hope it starts thing off for you  

Cant wait to meet mini


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you so much sugar, your a darling


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I know  

After seeing your dancing belly I cannot wait to see more dance moves when baby has more space


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara any signs yet.  What is a stetch hun, good luck with sweep

Claire what you like i'll remind you next time

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how ya doing today? tired?

they do a stetch at the same time at the sweep! they bascially stetch the cervix a little to try and start contractions! im having a good clean AGAIN and getting dinner prepared so i can just chill this afternoon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh kara good luck got fingers crossed it does something


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah tired today, saw steve off and went back to bed lol lazy or what

Hope the stretch and sweep work hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

it would be great if it does something or if she can tell me if something is going on down there cause yesterday and the day before im sure i felt something going on!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is baby still active


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not lazy at all. i wouldnt even get up lol. your doing greatwith work etc

yeah baby still active but movements are different now and more stetching out and corkscrew feelings than anything, when i have a tightening my tummy chances shape and goes kinda pointy, its weird. having leaking boobs and leak a small amount of blood which i need to check today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What from your boob.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah from my boob which is very odd!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i thought you meant down below and got exited then! you better get midwife to check your boobies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh get checked out

I just sent Lyndon an email i felt a strong urge to support them.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i will have a word with her! 

good for you sending lyndon am email hun.

ive just had a massive bowl of cornflakes and feel a fatty now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Two pieces of toast and i have really bad heartburn lol

I think i will give up eating but drink does the same lol

I've got to go and do some work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

heart burn cant be nice, some people get it so bad...didnt you say it means baby will have lots of hair?

shame you have to go and do work boo boo

i might scrub the floor lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had real bad heartburn and maia was a baldy think its a old wives tale   only 2 hours to go now kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i keep wondering if mini ellard with have light or dark hair like daddy. i cant wait


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hb is dreadful but i could have worse things

I'm trying to catch up with things but seriously i have no energy today

I can't remember what is the more dominant dark or light i think dark hun, but it can change as well start off dark and go to fair


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey mimi sod work, just think whatever is left they will have to do once your off lol, oh im naughtie

my bro and sil knew 3 people due around my due date and all have delivered lol, im late for once.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is the nice thing about pregnancy is there is no control, so we just have to go with it lol.  Not so good for you cos you like plans lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its so so strange knowing that it could happen at anytime day or night and not knowing what to expect etc etc. there is no set sign and its like omg will i know and everyone says yeah i will.its bloody exciting and scary too.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try to enjoy the lead up to it, it will happen in the next week or so.  I think instinct takes over and you will know, something will be different.  Just relax and drink some raspberry leaf tea and go with the flow.  (shall we see if i follow my own advice lol)

Miriam i think it is an old wives tale but hey look at morgan taffy had bad hb and he did have a head of hair lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we will see lol

sod the raspberry leaf tea and all the other stuff now, cant be arsed

i have 6 days max which is madness

hey you have 69days left!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats to my EDD, i have less than that cos of induction or c section

Have you tried a bit of loving with luke, they do say this is the way to get started


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg yeah so you can know off what a week?

yeah of course we have tried a little nookie but nope nothing

luke said when leaving work last night he was going home to poke his wife with a big stick and they all laughed but he did mean it as he said it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well try some more lol with his big stick

I know they are going to take me in wk of the 28th, to be induced and if that doesn't work then c section in that week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how many days before your edd is that? i would imagine you would have a c section soon after if induction doesnt work for you. are you having more growth scans?

i read that the rude way lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It will def be that week

It was supposed to be rude hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah but i read it as dick not stick lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl, what are you like but it did have a double meaning lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mind is just dirty. cant help it

ouch my boobies are hurting today! think im gona have to jump in the bath soon and get my bits nice and clean ready for the chimney sweep lol, i said to midwife yesterday you would think they would call it something a little nice.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a dirty mind too hun

Enjoy your bath

I'm going to pick my sister up so she can do my housework lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your sister doing your housework wow thats fab. my house has never been so tidy, im starting to scare myself with my cleaning obsession

cupboards are bare though as im leaving shopping to luke when im in hospital lol, well if we do an online order i bet we would miss it as baby would decide to come lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Then do it, sure thing it will happen and arrange for the neightbours to take it in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to leave something for luke to do plus i hate shopping for food even online shopping for food is crap

i have plenty of proper food just not the nice stuff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sweep all done and its fine, bit uncomfy but certainly not painful 

cervix still posterior so facing backwards but it is starting to efface (thin), she wrote that she felt 2 membranes!could be anytime!

i have to call midwife tomorrow or thursday morning once i have a plan from the con and maybe another sweep at the end of the week


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh how exciting, so sweep not as bad as people say then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no not at all, i was expecting pain but i got none, i just relaxed which is certainly easier after going through all we have. she had a good dig around and i had to put my hands under my bum to tilt my pelvis and im being totally honest here

im getting niggles now and my back aches which she says is normal. i asked her about the bleeding nipple and she said to keep an eye on it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job honey, just keep on doing what your doing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad its done ooh hope its done something!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just gona chill this afternoon now which is quite nice

i think saturday lol that was lukes first prediction before he knew he should be drifting lol....im not having this baby on a race track i hope

miriam hope you right but have a feeling it wont lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

well done kara. you know you have said a few times that you have heard horror stories from people about labour etc?  I think maybe the fact is for a lot of women coming up to labour will be the only times they have had their bits messed with in their lives, maybe that is intimidating and causes the lady to be tense / experience more pain 
but when you are used to whipping them out all the time for many different people to have a fiddle with maybe it takes a lot of the issues away?

hope no one takes offense, not trying to belittle peoples discomfort for those who have gone through birth I just think it must make a difference on some level for those that are used to being exposed lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara glad sweep went OK today and that something happens soon for you.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good news, 1 sweep done and hopefully more of a plan tomorrow with the consultant.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie i think your deffo on to something there

claire how are you? have you spoken to work yet?

jule i hope the con tomorrow has a good plan of action, its not my usual one as she is off!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well perhaps its good to have a change of person who may think differently, they may have a better plan for you tom


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i kinda know the plan

more sweeps then induction tuesday!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

you dont really need tom appt then   How very exciting 9 days or so and the baby should be here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats true i think it more so the con can say yay yay yay and write in my notes! he also will decide when the next sweep should be i think


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I unofficially spoke to someone, but we're having a quiet couple of weeks at the moment.  So everyone is having a bit of a quieter time.  Will watch this space.  Did see midwife today and discussed when I was gonna start my maternity leave, and when I told her either the end of July or the start of August, she reckoned that was optimistic.  I just want to work as long as I can.  I'd rather have the time after than before, providing I'm well enough to work.

Looks like baby Reid is gonna be a fatty, she measured me today (which I wasn't expecting as I thought they only did that around 28 weeks), and I'm measuring an extra 2-3 weeks.  

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my midwife started measuring from 28 weeks but the con did it at 27 i think

i wanted to work as long as possible but then they cut my hours and it was the best thing i did i have to say cause i dont think i could have carried on tbh

how many weeks will you be when you go on maternity?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

That's what I thought, so she kinda took me by suprise when she did it.  It's kinda worried me, as I'm at a higher risk of gestational diabetes (due to pcos).  I didn't think that I looked that big, baby is just lying higher up I thought.  Rob did say that baby was correct to dates at scan last week, so not to worry.

I should be about 37 weeks when I officially go on maternity leave.  But I have booked in holidays before that and have planned to work 2-3 days a week.  I'm just gonna see how I feel as the weeks go on.  I've been really good up till now.  If it wasn't for the kick/punch every now and then I really wouldn't know I was pregnant.  But things will change, and it all depends on the results from my diabetes test.  If positive con have said that he will either induce earlier or do a section, as we have a family history of stillbirths.  Even if negative he wont let me go over due date, due to it.

Any sings of things happening yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it might be worth you finishing a little earlier once you have a action plan if they wont allow you to go to term

im having contractions but they are just braxton hicks i think as no pain and i feel stroppy as hell


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will see what happens with these test, and then decide.

Will fingers crossed that something happens soon for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very wise claire. do you know when they ae doing the tests?

i hope something happens soon lol

im gona go and see my mum tomorrow and have a look round some shops and then gona see the con


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Having the test at 28 weeks, and should have the results the following week when I see my consultant.  We will then discuss a plan of action.  When I spoke to my friend who a Dr, she said that if it's negative, they will scan and very regular checks on the baby, from about 35 weeks to make sure that everything is OK with him.  So will just wait and see, what happens.  

Sounds like you've got a lovely day planned tomorrow.  I need to go to Cardiff on the weekend, I now need shoes for next weekend, may drag mum along for company.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way ladies 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235421.0


----------

